# Pony Info for a pony newbie!



## ruffian (Aug 14, 2005)

Not sure why, but I've bought a little Shetland filly at an auction. She just stole my heart, but I know zilch about ponies.

Does anybody recognize these names and can tell me anything about them? She's a pretty pony, very friendly, but I would like to know about her background.

Sire: Master Painted Delight Too, by J-Js Painted War Chant Kid, who's out of Wink's Showdeo War Chant by Kid Lee. Painted Delites Dam is Captain's Supreme Delight, by Masters Golden Supreme Captain out of Masters Misty Daughter.

My filly's dam is Michigan Friendly Image, who's by HP Jerichos New Image and out of Michigans Proud Image. Jerico Is by Winks Jerico out of Winks New Dawn, The dam is by Michigan Midget Mike by Michigans Hart of the Lake.

Any info would be appreciated!!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2005)

Those bloodlines are crap! Send her up to Canada and hide her in MY barn!


----------



## Karen S (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Ruffian,

You have some very nice "old" bloodlines on top that are not around anymore. On the bottom the HP Jericho line is still very much alive. I own three daughters of HP Jericho and like what they produce.

If you have her papers, get them transferred into your name and have fun with her.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 15, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I have several of her relatives, A Jerico daught and grand daughter, a sister to Image, Those are some really nice horses in that pedigree top and bottom.[/SIZE]

Congradulations on your find and uf you ever tire of her she can live with me!

Lyn


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 15, 2005)

Forgot to mention that Midget Mike is 4 times in Sweet Tart my little stallions pedigree and was also a small enough to be a mini. All of mine are double reg minis/shetland....... Go to Dr Taylors web site that is Mike on the cover page. You will also see pics of Jericos New Image there. my horses that are realted to yours are ....


Michigans Sweet Tart, Michigans Election Day Replay, a mike son bred to Michigans Sweet Sue... a mike daughter

 


Michigans TV Image, Michigans Instant Replay a mike son bred to Michigans Proud Image

 


Michigans Shirley T, a grand daughter of HP Jerico out of Michigans Susan B a mike daughter....

 


See where this is going????? Michigans Midget Mike one of the best Mini shetlands in history!


LynMy Webpage This is Dr Taylor web site.


----------



## ruffian (Aug 15, 2005)

Well then . . . I COULD send her to Canada, but maybe I should hold on to her for a day or two.

I'll get a clipped photo, with some more weight on, and post it. She has a beautiful eye, and kind disposition. She's currently32" as a long yearling.


----------



## crponies (Aug 15, 2005)

She sounds lovely and I bet you'll be able to register her AMHR when she's old enough.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2005)

ruffian said:


> Well then . . . I COULD send her to Canada, but maybe I should hold on to her for a day or two.
> 449054[/snapback]
> ​






Ok, I'll be waiting!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 16, 2005)

Congratulations. She has some good bloodlines and sounds like a very nice filly. Lookng



forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 16, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Tell you what.... you keep her for a week or two and then send her right down here to Virginia.... ok? Her realtives are looking to start a reunion in my back yard![/SIZE]

Maybe I shouldnt tell you that a yearling colt out of Proud Image recently sold for 10,000??????? And she is getting ready to foal again soon!

Lyn


----------



## Farmhand (Aug 24, 2005)

Actuly I think you are just up the road from us, you could leave her here to play with the new colts for a while. We're in the thumb (lower part).


----------



## Lewella (Aug 29, 2005)

J-J's Painted War Chant Kid is owned by Rob Clayton of Unadilla, NE and is still producing some beautiful foals. Rob and his grandfather Bob Masters have consigned several lovely colts and even a couple of fillies by J-J's Painted War Chant Kid to the MCSBA Classic Shetland Sale on September 10, in Washington, IA. Kid Lee has been gone for a few years but there are quite a few of his daughters and son's still in production here in the upper Midwest. A full brother to J-J's Painted War Chant Kid named J-J's Painted Kid Lee's War Chant is consigned to the MCSBA sale also.

Master's Golden Supreme Captain passed away several years ago but there are still quite a few daughters and sons of his around in production. Larry Parnell, Jeanne McClannahan and Murl Creel own quite a few of them including Captain's Supreme Delight.

Wink's Jericho is now deceased but Wink's New Dawn is still producing foals and should be in foal to my stallion Wauk-A-Way Brave Bear for 2006 (he is on lease to the Hitchin' Post - HP prefix).


----------

